# What is the difference of 3.2mm and 4.2mm Inner diameter shafts



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

MockNugget said:


> Does the 3.2mm have big benefits compared to 4.2mm arrows, I use a 32lb bow so distance is crucial for me on target archery. Looking at Skylon Brixxon with 0.001 straightness but with 4.2mm ID at 59$, And Skylon Performa at 0.006 straightness and 3.2mm ID. Money is also on the line can’t waste money so trying to avoid bad decisions. Should I go for Straightness or smaller diameter arrows?


If you shoot on competition level or shoot long distance +70meter i would go for the skinny arrow. Paired with small vanes to avoid catching the wind. Arrow will have good amount of time to correct itself. 

If your like me more casual Brixxon will do it just fine. Just remember Performa is 3.2mm so you need to make sure u have pin nocks that fit. I think the come as a package. You only order the fieldpoints.
"Supplied as a set of 12 shafts with *pins included*." 

You gain almost 1mm i diameter and almost 1grain per inch. Total around 20grains. Performa vs Brixxon.


----------



## MockNugget (Oct 4, 2019)

Maximum distance I will shoot will be 50m, My bow can’t reach 70m, So do 3.2mm still be a huge benefit?


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

MockNugget said:


> Maximum distance I will shoot will be 50m, My bow can’t reach 70m, So do 3.2mm still be a huge benefit?


The arrow has better build tolerance and it almost 1mm less diameter and 20 grains lighter.
What that equates to depends on your archery form im afraid. 
Depending on fieldpoint weight and fletchings, you dont have to adjust elevation as much as previously on the sight when going for 50m or further.
Because of the better build tolerance the arrow will behave more consistent. And that could equate to esier tuning process.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

But for now if you have fixed budget, please do check the price difference of the two options. The difference is very small at 30m. 
If you plan to do alot of shooting at 50+ meter it will help you progress outdoors.


----------



## MockNugget (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for the help! Will get the performas, i am currently at 25m and will work my way up to 70m


----------

